# 06/07 Season Expectations: Primoz Brezec



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Primoz's turn...whats everybody expecting out of our starting center?

Previous Players evaluated: 
Alan Anderson


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Again, my opinion on less prominent Bobcat players are limited.

I expect efficiency from Brezec, in terms of shooting and scoring. He should match his average to above-average PER, poor rebound rate, and lack of defensive toughness from last season. I expect twelve points and six rebounds per twenty-five minutes.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Primos will be consistant but not flashy... 11 points 5.5 boards....if some of the young bigs are healthy he may see his minutes go down when you see Okafor and May on the floor together.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

I hope Primoz has worked on his D this offseason cuz he was horrible at it last year and that is whats going to bring more May/Okafor lineups


----------

